# Goodbye, Brett Favre.



## Chris (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm a pats fan. I have been for as long as I can remember. The whole cheating scandal bothers me, but at the end of the day - fuck, dude, my team is 18-0. I've gone, what, 20? weeks now without ever having to post on here after my team losing. As a football fan, or even a bandwagon fan, that's pretty fuckin' awesome.

That said..

Brett Favre is fucking awesome. I went out tonight to watch both games, and here's the suprising thing. There was more passion, screaming, fist-pumping and overall cheering in the bar that I was at during the NY/GB game than the pats game.

Why?

Because Brett Favre is fucking awesome, and we probably just watched his last game. Tom Brady rules and all, but he's young, has won plenty, dates a supermodel and is on top of the world. Brett Favre has played against guys who are long since fat, old, and broadcasting their thoughts from the announcer's booth. Steve Young is retired. So is Troy Aikman. But up until tonight, Brett Favre was still getting fucking blasted in the backfield by jacked up guys 10 years his junior - for the love of the game.

I was in the same boat. I love watching my team win. I'm actually almost bored of it. The Red Sox won, the pats *have not lost* and yet as a football fan, I want drama. I want to cheer for the underdog. I want Brett Fucking Favre to step up, rip Eli Manning a new asshole and throw for 500 yards.

He choked. Green Bay choked.

Tonight, I was more of a Packers fan than a Patriots fan, and though I'm happy my team won, I'm much, much more bummed that Green Bay lost. And at the pub, surrounded by rabid Patriots fans in Tom Brady jerseys, so was the rest of New England. You can call "us" cheaters and shit on our team, but we're football people. Our team sucked forever and now we're at the top of our game. Don't hold it against us. Tonight we all drained our pint glasses to the last of the IronMan football players still out there getting concussions, freezing his ass off and *being a football player* to play this game in an era full of overpaid primadonnas. It sucked. Eli Manning beat Brett Favre. A young, overpaid, overrated asshole beat an honest football player, and I go to sleep 1/4 excited for the super bowl and 3/4 saddened that the better man lost. 

So fuck you, Eli. I hope you lose, and you lose big. You aren't your brother, and if you haven't checked the stats lately, your father wasn't much to write home about either. Your ego is out of control and it's probably easier to root for the "cheaters" than it is for your "I won't play for X Team" ass, because at the end of the day you complained about millions of dollars a year more than the average salary of hte person who cheers for you.

Bravo, Brett. You sucked tonight but you were still the better football player, and will always be the better man. It's a shame that the real matchup, Brady vs. Favre, won't be on TV in two weeks. Instead we'll have to cheer for two young kids who have it all instead of, for anyone not a fan of New England, the last truely great football player to walk on to the turf. As a New England fan it's much easier to cheer for my own team vs Eli Manning than it would be to cheer for them vs, in my opinion, the last real football player in the game today. I hope this wasn't his last game. If it is, Dan Marino will be able to console him because Dan didn't deserve to go out the way he did either.

Fuck you Eli Manning, I can't wait to watch you, your ego, your father, your family's legacy and every overpaid, arrogant ideal that you stand for lose to a team, and a region, full of real football fans who are disgusted at what you did when you came into this league.

Goodbye, Brett. The game is worse off without you.

/rant


----------



## Jason (Jan 21, 2008)

Did Brett ever get a ring?

*edit* Ya he beat the pats


----------



## B Lopez (Jan 21, 2008)

I think he'll be back. Who end's their career with an interception?

Either way, Favre


----------



## Abhorred (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm not a football fan - my girlfriend is from near Green Bay, though, so I sort of inherited her Packer affiliation (and even watched the game with her tonight). All the same, I know enough to see that Favre did great things, even if tonight wasn't his crowning glory. She also thinks that he might come back next season, which would be (hopefully) a good thing; he really seemed to have picked up his career as of late.

If nothing else, there'll still be that beauty of a TD to Driver.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 21, 2008)

I could give 2 shits about the Pats, the Giants, and I don't even really care about Green Bay, or truth be told, even the NFL really, anymore. I respect Brett, but even then...

But none of that matters. I only posted because that was actually a beautifully written piece, Chris. That should be published online in a sports journal or something. Very eloquent, very moving. Terrific commentary from a normal joe football fan, who loves the testament to the human spirit sport can sometimes, but too often fails, to be.


----------



## Leon (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## Popsyche (Jan 21, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I could give 2 shits about the Pats, the Giants, and I don't even really care about Green Bay, or truth be told, even the NFL really, anymore. I respect Brett, but even then...
> 
> But none of that matters. I only posted because that was actually a beautifully written piece, Chris. That should be published online in a sports journal or something. Very eloquent, very moving. Terrific commentary from a normal joe football fan, who loves the testament to the human spirit sport can sometimes, but too often fails, to be.



+1 

I was in the air between LA and Chicago during the Patsies game. The pilot put the game on the headphone system. I had one of the only seats where the system was not working!  

I caught a lot of the GB/NYC game from a bar in O'Hare. The Giants are a better team than you would think, seeing as the NFC East had 3 of the 4 teams make the playoffs. Still, your assessment of Favre is pretty spot on. He isn't the only reason they lost. I'm sure he'll be back next year competing for the starting job.


----------



## ohio_eric (Jan 21, 2008)

I really wanted Brett to go out on top like John Elway and Otto Graham got to. Sadly in two weeks there will be five hours of commercials surrounding a football game, that will be hyped as the rematch between the undefeated Patriots and the team that almost beat them in the last week of the season. I wanted the record setting gunslinger vs the GQ cover boy and for the gunslinger to beat his ass. 

Sadly I won't get that.


----------



## kung_fu (Jan 21, 2008)

New York's defence got to Favre, not Eli. I was a little hurt with this loss as well, Brett is an awesome and passionate player. Here in canada, it seems that every other football jersey says Favre on the back. It's because he is a true gentleman, an extraordinary athlete, and an ambassador for the NFL/football in general. I hope Brett comes back, he's the reason I bought a packers jacket in the 8th grade  .


----------



## Matt Crooks (Jan 21, 2008)

It is apparent that Farve loves the game. His passion makes it fun to watch him play.

I can't stand the Pats or the Giants, so I probably won't even bother with the game.


----------



## Popsyche (Jan 21, 2008)

Remember that another quarterback had a bad day with a lort of interceptions, and still won. It is a team game. Brett will be back.


----------



## telecaster90 (Jan 21, 2008)

I really hope Brett comes back for another season, the Super Bowl isn't going to be as good this year now


----------



## jacksonplayer (Jan 21, 2008)

I kind of expect Brett to be back, now that the powers that be in Green Bay have finally surrounded him with a decent team that has big potential. Problem is, Brett looked all of his 38 years in the second half on Sunday. His passes just didn't have any zip to them and were way off target. 

I've always respected him and would like to see him go out on top. It almost seems more poetic, though, that he go out after a valiant effort in "Ice Bowl II" on the classic Frozen Tundra, rather than getting blown out by the Pats a couple of weeks later in the Corporate Sponsorship Bowl--which is what would have happened. The Pats are going to absolutely crush the Giants, count on it.


----------



## Kingda Ka (Jan 22, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> But none of that matters. I only posted because that was actually a beautifully written piece, Chris. That should be published online in a sports journal or something. Very eloquent, very moving. Terrific commentary from a normal joe football fan, who loves the testament to the human spirit sport can sometimes, but too often fails, to be.



I am the transportation manager for 3 newapapers. I read all 3 of them each day to check for accuracy and print quality, and also the competition's papers to se how they stack up. Some of these include the Boston Globe, the New York Times, and USA today. Like anyone in Boston, I read everything I could about the 2 games in any paper I could find yesterday. Many of the sports columns I perused about the Giants/Packers game were written by nationally syndicated columnists who undoubtedly command a massive payout to submit their word to print. 

Chris's post blew all of them out of the water. On Monday 1-21-08, the best sports columnist in the country definitely wan't posting at NFL.com.


----------



## ukfswmart (Jan 22, 2008)

o/t - why did I just read this as 'Goodbye fretwire'?


----------



## Drew (Jan 22, 2008)

I completely agree. Really, I don't feel that _anyone_ played a good game of football that night, in either conference, but I was in a room full of Pats fans (plus, stranglely enough, one GB fan, my roommate Liz, who we didn't even know was into sports until she started jumping around and screaming at the tv) and no one was happy to see that game end with an OT field goal. 

At the end of the day, I'm not THAt big a football fan, and I don't have any particular aliegence to Green Bay. But for better or for worse part of being American is believing in the underdog with the history, and that was the Packers. I'm really sorry we're not seeing a Green Bay/New England matchup.







...besides, I really wanted to talk trash to Liz as we steamrolled her team.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Jan 22, 2008)

Chris im a huge Brett Favre fan and Packers fan obviously and wanted to say that i agree with everything you said and your post gets my vote for post of the year. Very well said bro.


----------



## Rick (Jan 22, 2008)

Take care, Brett. Enjoy your retirement.


----------



## Shawn (Jan 23, 2008)

I watched this whole game and I must say, it was a damn good game and so close. I have to admit, I was for the Giants because I was upset that the Packers annihilated my favorite team, the Seahawks. I thought both teams did good, Brett Favre did alright but threw some incomplete passes. Eli Manning seemed to have a good night too. Really weird how Tynes missed the first two kicks and then finally at the end with all that pressure, kicks a good one to win the game.


----------

